# Reviews of Stahls CAD CUT Fashion-FILM



## nathanieldody (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm trying to get some user reviews on Stahls Fashion-FILM. I had originally looked at their Premium Plus and Siser Easyweed however I want to make sure I get the best one. I'm mainly going to be using it on 50/50 shirts and I want something that's not going to peel up or wrinkle. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

nathanieldody said:


> I'm trying to get some user reviews on Stahls Fashion-FILM. I had originally looked at their Premium Plus and Siser Easyweed however I want to make sure I get the best one. I'm mainly going to be using it on 50/50 shirts and I want something that's not going to peel up or wrinkle. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


It's all pretty inexpensive. Just buy some samples and test it. Find out what works best for you.


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

nathanieldody said:


> I'm trying to get some user reviews on Stahls Fashion-FILM. I had originally looked at their Premium Plus and Siser Easyweed however I want to make sure I get the best one. I'm mainly going to be using it on 50/50 shirts and I want something that's not going to peel up or wrinkle. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I just got some in Im gonna be running tests today I'll let you know


----------

